# Anyone testing around July 26th?



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Had iui basting on Tuesday - now on lovely 2ww!  

This is my 4th iui.  Have decided to take the basting day & today off & back to work tomorrow (I'm a primary school teacher) - in the past have taken a week off but no pregnancy so think I'll try something different this time!

Good luck to anyone else on the 2ww - fingers crossed & sending tons of                          

Jess x


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hi Jess

I'm due to test on 25 July. Had puregon injections to develop one follicle. Had lots of scans and things worked out okay. Most probably ovulated on Saturday. Also on 2WW. Wonder why they told me to wait 16 days for the pregnancy test. Looks like you're testing earlier in your cycle. Think I'll feel very tempted to test early.

I'm also a primary school teacher! Am doing supply. Took a few days off when I had scans. Some days they let me come in late (I'm teaching reception in one school this half term.) We've only got this week and 4 days next week before summer holidays. I'm finding work is helping me get my mind off things.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hiya bluechirpy and jess,

I had iui yesterday (my 3rd go) and was told to wait until 27th to test but have decided to cheat a bit and do it earlier as my birthday is on 26th - can't face going all day not knowing   

I took day off yesterday and don't work thurs/fri so have had very short week which has been nice - i found i was really tired on basting day and just crashed out afterwards - maybe its the stress of it all??  Am going away to festival this weekend so that will help me to not think about it all for a few days.  Only worry is how to avoid beer tent - only a few people i'm going with know about ttc so others will wonder what's up!  Am eating healthy too so suppose i can just say i'm detoxing!

Good luck to us all,

Nixie x


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi girls, my test date will be July 30th as et is tomorrow, seems like a alifetime to wait so have in vested in some of the early testing kits available on the net so means i have some idea around 25th26th same as you girlies.  

fingers xxxxx


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello everyone!

My test date is the 25th, but  probably won't get the results of the blood tests for a day or two after. I think, however, that I'll probably do a home test on the 25th, as I'm already going crazy!    It's such a tormenting time, isn't it?  Hope you are all surviving the wait as best as you can - I've already swung from feeling positive to negative and back again so many times that I've lost count.

Sending you all positive vibes!            


Jayne


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Jayne,
Thanks for the positive vibes, I think I could do with them. Surely you will get blood test results same day ?!? I am thinking about doing hpt too, as I am back to work next week, but am nervous and worried that I am tempting fate. 

This is a tormenting time isn't it ?! I think I am going mad !  I have been up and down too ! Looking for symptoms, which is pointless, as any symptom it seems, can mean either AF is coming or PG  !  For last 3 days, on and off, have suffered AF type cramps, but no blood. I can feel fluttering inside, but I often feel this  during a medium/heavy period.

My test date is 20th, so I am in 2nd week, so not too much longer to go now.

Lots of positive vibes to all ladies in 2ww


----------



## lizzies (Nov 3, 2004)

HI All - can I join u

Had first IVF April this year - cancelled transfer - so 4 frozen.

All survived defrost had FET on 14th  (2 x 5 cell - but 2.5/3 in quality) Blood test due on 26th.

My aunt has just recieved positive BFN yesterday (her second ICSI).  So this should give us all hope.

I have been resting since transfer - DH hiding upstairs think he is sick of me ordering him around.  Although I am enjoying it and it lunchtime so I am about to shout him!

Named them TweedleDum and TweedleDee - been talking to them which is supposed to send good vibes.

Lets see what the next few weeks brings.

Thinking of you all.

Lizzie


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

is the name of the game. not long to go now Lorri but i know it will still feel like a life time. I feel too positive i think but my partner Terry and i have decide that we are pregnant until further notice, that way we are happy just knowing our embies and "baby" is there inside....even if only for 1-2 weeks.(just better than being a miserable moody cow like i was the last time) 

Well done Lizzies i think i mis read your message but the bit about "hope" i take it it was a big fat postitive not a bfn  looks like the hormones have hold of you as well as me.


----------



## lizzies (Nov 3, 2004)

Looblyloo

Think your right - hormones all over a the moment.  I can confirm she had a BFP.

I think I am going to take a leaf out of your book - I am also pregnant until further notice. Well it is better to be hopeful than spent the next 10 days worrying.

Lizzie


----------



## lizzies (Nov 3, 2004)

Looblyloo

Think you are talking to Dakin and Wendy on another site.  Say hello to Dakin she is my Aunt.

Lizzie


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

Ys i have been chatting to her, I totally understand where she is at right now with her anxiety but am sure she will be fine. Are you ywo very close? must be really difficult for you babe, to be happy for her, yet envious and miserable at same time i guess. at leats thats how i was with my ex sister in law before i had my boys, yet felt same with my future neice(in law) despite her having tried for 6 years since her first son. awful to feel those things but natural enough. chin up...


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

this wait is killing me.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi Loobyloo,
Its rubbish isn't it !  It doesn't get any easier the further you get into it, though you become a little more relaxed about coughing and sneezing etc. 

Keep thinking positive thoughts


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

its seems to e going quicker this time, not sure if thats because when i feel negative and think hurry up next lot of treatment or because when i feel positive i dont need to be calender watching. i think once the weekend is over an af has not arrived as early as last time i will be more relaxed.


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

My test date is 28th July and I feel completely and utterly normal for the first time in weeks whcih I can't thinking is not a good sign. Also I have had one successful ICSI before and funnily enough cannot remember exactly how I felt then. 

All the best to you all.


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi!
Hope you don't mind me joining in.. My testing date is next Friday 29th and I feel that the days are going backwards.. particularly my time at work seems to be very slow.  Have kept it quiet this time around and finding it quite difficult to avoid certain activites that call for lifting / extensive travel etc, however the pain of having to tell all around me that my result was negative last time, has put me off letting anyone else know than the bare minimum this time..

I'm fascinated by the range of symptoms / side effects that each of us has - apparently not necesarily linked to the final result.. I have my fingers crossed for all of you! 

Maria


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thought I'd join in here too - am testing around 29/7 subject to AF not arriving before that. AF is due to come on Monday so just hope it stays at bay!
Hello other Maria - looks like we've got the same initials and are testing around the same time - how weird is that?!?!
Gisela - don't worry I don't have any symptoms either, other than the delightful side-effects of HRT and cyclogest!
Maria x


----------



## hullo (Nov 10, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm testing on Monday 25th...have been fairly strong up until today, when we were moving office at work, and I let myself be pressurized into lifting a couple of boxes. (Not too heavy - wouldn't have given it a second thought normally, but now...) Feel like an idiot. Also DH is pushing me to get on a tube on bomb-day to meet him at the cinema...just know I will spend two hours standing in rush hour tunnel. Aaaargh. Am I being over-sensitive? Or a bloody pushover?
I've got to the point of worrying over EVERYTHING - even the fact that I've had no implantation bleeding at all. Has anyone ever had a BFP without a bleed? Sorry for this stream of consciousness!
Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Maria, Maria and Hullo   

Follow the link to find the 2ww list and feel free to join all the other ladies chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33265.msg390875.html#msg390875

Much luck to everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

Seven days to go and I'm having very vivid dreams at night and waking up and not going back to sleep for ages. In the dead of the night I can convinve myself that I am (don't dare say the word) simply becasue I feel it. And then during the day I undo that by convincing myself that I can't possibly get a positive for non-medical reasons such as: at the clinic there's an entrance with a big arch and a littel arch and I always go through the little arch at the side except one time I was in a hurry and went through the big arch which must have an effect. Does anyone else think like that or is ti just me! 

All the best to everyone else!


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

You havent gone mad. the dreams the feeling of knowing you are but not wanting to trust your body and instincts as to safe guard your emotions....yes one week left and feels like a year. you going to test early with the extra sensitive ones.... i hbave one left from last time so am tempted.


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi all,
Can I join you all please?  I am due to test on the 26th July too!!  This is my 1st ivf cycle and it's very scary.  I thought I was being quite calm during my 2ww but it's now day 10 and I am getting so nervous, constantly looking for symptoms.  Can anyone help? Do you have any symptoms?  Sorry to go on rambling but feeling a bit lonely and scared as my hubby is in the merchant navy and will not be home when I get my results.  Could do with a buddy?!!
Love JJ xx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

welcome jj,
how brave to be doing all this with distant support from your dh. we all give and receive support on here and no matter how much experience we have had with treatment or previous pregnancies(for those of us blessed) each time is different.

I am day7 post transfer but like to feel its day 10 from fertilization....feels futher down the road, have dreadful stitch like pains which acn be from impending af pains or what is known as broad likgament pain or just cramping from implantation. so hard to interpret and early symptoms are caused  progesterone ang hcg in natural conceptions and we have lots from the cyclogest.

chin up hun, we are all here,


----------



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

I'm off on holiday - not sure about the wisdom of testing on hioliday, but we didn't plan it that way. Will not be back for 3 weeks so signing off. Take care all of you and all the best. I am going to try and paste a smiley face for you all in here (although I really like the one with the baseball bat). Not done this before so here goes!  Anyone who can offer tips on icons - most welcome.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Nearly there now! Not long til Tuesday.  Can feel AF coming though so don't hold out much hope>

Good luck to everyone else.

Jess xxx


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

hang in there babe, i had af pains with both of my previous healthy pregnacies.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi all,

not long to go now....i'm going to test on monday night (supposed to be weds but its my birthday on tuesday and i can't bear to go all day not knowing!!)

Am trying very hard not to read signs but its soooooooooo hard - convinced myself i had bigger boobs this am, but now seem to have shrunk again!, also had some cramping earlier but that's gone too.  Am also having mad dreams - my house seemed to have joined up with next door neighbours last night and there was loads of confusion about who slept where and where the shower was and i kept getting pushed out of my space...Neighbour is expecting 4th baby in 7 weeks time so wonder if i'm secretively harbouring mad resentful thoughts.........

Special thoughts to jj - it must be so hard to do this without dh - my dh is just away for weekend and i'm missing him already.

jess - hope all is ok for you and af doesn't come - i also had af pains when i was pg before so you never know!  

love nixie x


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

good luck to all of us who test this week, mine is fri and feels like forever away.


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,
JJ here.  How are we all holding out? It is day 11 for me and I had a bit of a scare this morning, after going for my morning pee I discovered that I had a show.  It was a browny discharge with a tiny bit of pink in it.  Cried my eyes out as I thought AF was coming as I normally get a pre-bleed anyway before AF and my poor DH called from his ship to find me totally distraught. He feels helpless and isn't due home for another 10/12 days.  I have been resting all day on the couch and the discharge seems to have gone, only a very slight staining now and again.  I can't help but wonder if it is all over for us.  Has anyone else had a similar experience.  Anyway good thoughts and wishes to all.  Take care and rest loads.
Love JJ  xxxxxxxx


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey JJ,

I am on day 10 of my 2ww with DIUI.Husband is at work.I feel like it hasn't worked but will not give up yet.We are ony having 3 goes and then thats that.No money for ICSI or DIVF.
When I had my son naturally 2 years ago I had brownish pink discharge at around this time-implantation bleeding.All was well.
If you are trawling the site you will know how many ladies have this so I hope it eases your mind a little.
It is hard,you analyse EVERYTHING.I am too.Dh is totally out of his depth with me but he loves me and thats enough.
If you need a ear, so to speak,I'm online for a bit yet.If not,thats fine.Lots of 
for you...

Beth xxx


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hello JJ

Thinking of you. You are so brave to be without DH at this time. 

Today is 14 days post ovulation for me. I started some very light spotting on Thursday (12dpo). Still have this spotting. Have cried my eyes out and felt pretty pre-menstural on Wed. Doesn't look like this is the cycle. Phoned the clinic and they said to test tomorrow!!! The nurse said some people get spotting in early pregnacy. I feel as if the cyclogest is holding up AF.

Let me know how you get on.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hiya, 

bluechirpy - i also had spotting before i realised i was pg with my ds - so much and lots of pain too that i was convinced af had come - but it stopped after a couple of days and all was ok.  Its so  difficult to know what is happening and i suppose can only wait for testing. Good luck for tomorrow.

I'm going to test tomorrow too so hope it's good news for us all    

love nixie xxx


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,
JJ here again.  Woke up this morning(day12) and again I have the brownish/pinkish show, mixed in with cyclogest discharge.  I've also had some stringy bits(sorry for being so graffic) and I am convincing myself that my AF is just around the corner.  Boobs don't seem so sore today either.  I am confined to the couch again today just incase there in any small chance!!  A big thanks for all your kind thoughts and I too am keeping everything crossed for all of you guys.  It is so good to know that I am not alone, especially when my DH is away.  
Love to all, JJ  xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello everyone

JJ - hang on in there, i know how scary it is.This is my 10th 2WW and beleive me it doesnt get any easier.The ups and downs and torture and i think they are worse than the rest of the treatments altogether.Im trying to be positive, usual AF headaches are here though so thats a major worry,I feel like normal.No signs , nothing.I am praying to God that this time i will have my miracle.I pray for all of you, and wish that all of us gets our dream.

Take care
Wishing


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Hi Nixie- Good luck for tomorrow.

JJ- hang in there.

Unfortunately it was a BFN this morning. Tested at around 5am and didn't even bother to wake DH up! Knew it so wasn't that disappointed but was holding out a little hope for that all important line to appear... it didn't. Have already cried most of my tears. So getting into the mindset of a new cycle of tx. So glad we get another go so soon. At least there's no work to get in the way this time round.

Well, just waiting for AF to arrive. Need to get free from that cyclogest... think it's scaring her off! Then we can start again.

Today is 15 days since ovualtion so not testing early. On Fri clinic nurse said to test today.. 

All the best to everyone.
Love Bluechirpy


----------



## Lexy (Jul 21, 2005)

Hiya All...  I'm due to test on day 14 which is this Wednesday, 27th.. Trying to convince DH to do hpt now but he wont let me!!  

Read all symtoms that others have had for both BFN & BFP & I've had them all    Looks like I'll have to await another 2 days..
Good Luck to you all in the 2ww


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Bluechirpy-I am soooo sorry to here that your result was BFN, hugs and love to you as it must be so hard.  I fear that I will be getting the same BFN but I am continuing with the rest just incase.  Fingers crossed for your next tx.

Nixie - good luck for tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you - hope to hear good news from you tomorrow.

Wishing and hoping - I can't beleive this is your 10th 2ww, have any of your treatments been successful.  This is my 1st cycle and it is soooo hard.  I wish you all the luck for a BFP as you really deserve it.

How is everyone else coping? Has anyone else tested? I can't beleive I have only 2 days left to hope and wish before finding out.

Love to all of you and special thoughts of good results, Julie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Well its BFN for me too - AF arrived this afternoon.    

It took a few hours for me to accept that it wasn't just spotting and AF had really come - during which time i did in fact do all the housework that i've been putting off for weeks - the house has never been so clean!!  But then the tears came and i just sat and really wept..................

Am feeling a bit better now and dh is back (has been away all weekend visiting his mum) so he went out to get me curry and beer!!  We have been looking at the diary working out when we can have our next and final go at iui and looks like we will have a break next month as holidays etc get in the way.  I have to say i'm not looking forward to the last go as we have decided we will not go onto ivf so that will be the end, regardless of the outcome.  After 3 years of intensive ttc, it will be hard to just let it go.  I am determined to go for it though and hopefully it will work for us next time.

Sorry about BFN for you too, bluechirpy. Good luck with your next cycle and best wishes to everyone else - hope we get some good news this week.  Love to all,

nixie xx


----------



## Lexy (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Nixie,

So sad to hear your news today   Fingers crossed for next time - must be awful 4 u right now... 
Enjoy curry & have plenty beer!
Take care
L x


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Nixie,
I was really sorry to read your news when I logged on today.  Hope that you got suitable drunk.  I have a bottle of rosie wine chilling in the fridge for tomorrow as I have a feeling my result will also be BFN.  I still have brown spotting but no AF, but still feel as though it could come at anytime.  I am glad that your DH came home to support you and give you cuddles.  I am trying to organise things to do between now and my DH getting home in 10/11 days time just incase I am right and it's BFN!!  Anyway take care and good luck for your next tx.
Lots of love, JJ xx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Nixie - I'm so sorry  

JJ - any news?? I think a brownish discharge is usually a good sign?

No news from me - no AF, but I do think it's only staying at baby because of cyclogest - no symptoms at all - no sore boobs, no implantation bleeding no nothing!

Maria x


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Just to let you know, that we had a BFN yesterday. We have no idea what we'll do next, as we've been through so much emotionally plus we've had to pay for everything and basically we're v.low on funds now.  Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days. I'll post again when I'm feeling a bit more positive; for now, I'm too upset and would depress everyone.

Love,

Jayne


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi jayne,

I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for this time, you must be feeling awful. But I remember talking to you a couple of weeks ago and I'm sure you said you have some embryos left? It's too early to think about it now but they are there waiting for you, whenever that may be.
I really feel for you and your DH, but you will get through it.
Take care hun,

claire x


----------



## JJ (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am really sorry to hear Jayne's news-I hope as Claire wrote that you do have some frozen embies and that your next tx will be successful.

Maria, how are you doing any news?  Hope that AF is still at bay and that it is a good sign.

Well girls it was my test day today and I can't believe it - we got a  !!  I feel terrible letting you all know as there hasn't been any in this section so far.  I honestly thought that it hadn't worked and I am totally shell shocked and delighted.  Phoned DH on his ship and he is sooo excited-will get him home in about 8/9 days for a hug and celebration.  Have to go for a scan on the 15th Aug to check everything is ok and to see if there is 1 or 2.  Long way to go so fingers crossed.

I hope that you all don't mind my good news as I don't want to upset anyone.  Love and hugs to you all and good luck to those who have still to test.

Love JJ


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies ,,

So sorry to hear of the negative results on hear so far ...  Sending you hugs and thinking of you all .

JJ  Congrats on your fab news ,,,  I bet you will be counting the days until Hubby is home ..Is he working on a ship ? ...  there is a board on 'bun in the oven ' to chat to ladies wating for their forst scans , you
are more than welcome to join us ...

Again so sorry for all the negatives, please try and stay positive ...

Love
wanda
x x


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

JJ - Congratulations to you & your DH - I'm sure you must be counting down the days until he is back!

Jayne - I'm sorry to hear your news, I know that a -ive result makes you feel completely drained - both emotionally & financially.  I believe that you have embies left, so I hope that when the time is right you will be able to try again and get the positive result we all wish for.  I'll keep my fingers crossed 

I'm supposed to be testing on Friday but am convinced that it will be a -ive result as I have had all the pains & cramps that I would expect from AF.  Clinic told me that I would not get any bleeding anyway due to the combination of Cyclogest & HRT patches, but I feel that they are simply holding the inevitable at bay 

Really don't want to see the result - as many of you have said before, at least now I feel that there is a slim glimmer of hope.  Once the -ive result is confirmed you have no choice but to face up to it...

Maria S


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello,

Maria, Wanda, Claire and JJ,  thank you for your kind words. We don't know what to do next. At the moment, we can't talk about it without crying, so for now we'll just grieve - again!

Maria, the 2 ww is hell, so I hope you're managing and wish you a  
Wanda,   on your BFP
JJ,       Your news is fabulous and you should enjoy every moment of it. I bet you can't wait until you see your DH.
Claire, we do have 3 frozen embies left, so we have that hope.

Take care everyone and thank you again,

Jayne


----------

